# Emergency Antiwar Demonstration 12/12



## Apples (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone who can get to DC tomorrow should hit this up. Only heard about it yesterday, so sucks its so short notice, but I thought I'd share it anyway. Here's what I was sent:

EMERGENCY ANTIWAR DEMONSTRATION
Saturday, Dec. 12, 2009 • 11 am • Washington DC

Stop the Obama-Pelosi-Reid
Escalation of the Afghan War!
Lafayette Park | White House
Metro: Farragut West or Farragut North
Come hear Sen. Mike Gravel, Hon. Betty Hall, Cynthia McKinney, David Swanson, Lynne Williams, Granny D, Ron Fisher, Chris Hedges, others TBA...
Laurie Dobson, Moderator

Under Obama-Pelosi-Reid, the US has already sent about 35,000 more troops into the Afghanistan graveyard of empires. Now, Obama is considering another round of re-enforcements—an Afghan surge expected to number about 40,000 additional GIs. But there is a real faction fight in the administration about whether to escalate. Obama is getting plenty of advice from the war party—from Petraeus, McChrystal, and Mullen. It is time Obama, Pelosi, and Reid heard a clear message from a resurgent antiwar movement demanding no escalation and an immediate pullout of all US forces from Afghanistan and Iraq, plus an immediate halt to Predator drone attacks and CIA operations in the region.

Hope to see some of you there.


----------

